# Hybrid Audio GP- Finals Prep



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

When = Sunday, September 25 at 8 AM - 3 PM

Where = Hybrid Audio Technologies
1240 Oak Industrial Ln,
Cumming, Georgia 30041

Hybrid Audio GP - The Home of the World's Finest Loudspeakers, and World Championship Car Audio Speaker Systems.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

‎*Hybrid Audio Technologies‎ to Hybrid Audio GP — Finals Prep*


Because food matters: One Beef Brisket lunch plate will be provided to registered competitors during the event at no charge! Courtesy of Jason Pellino, who'll be preparing the brisket from scratch, and professional chef, Becky Menard.

Additional plates will be available for purchase, while supplies last. =]

Each person registered to compete will be provided Smoked Beef Brisket, Real Cole slaw, Potato Salad , Baked Beans and a drink for lunch free of charge. 
We will have water and sweet tea (southern thing).


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Tentative musical tracks being used for evaluation at this event:

Listed as song name, artist, album...

Fanfare for the Common Man
Minnesota Orchestra & Eiji Oue
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man, Appalachian Spring & Symphony No. 3

The Sense of Six
Richard Gibbs
Battlestar Galactica: Mini-Series (Original Soundtrack)

Piano Man (with Frank Chastenier & Christian von Kaphengst) [feat. Max Mutzke]
Wolfgang Haffner
Kind of Cool

Way Down
Tori Amos
Boys For Pele

The Big Blink
Béla Fleck & The Flecktones
Left Of Cool

Wake Me Up
Home Free
Crazy Life

Put On
Young Jeezy

Find My Way
Nine Inch Nails
Hesitation Marks (Audiophile Mastered Version)

Take The Power Back
Rage Against The Machine

Forty Six & 2
Tool
Ænima

Shine On
Eric Bibb
Diamond Days

La petite mer
Titi Robin
Gitans

Bottom of the River
Delta Rae

No More
Sarah Brendel
Under the Fire

Toccata
Mannheim Steamroller
Fresh Aire III

Ava Adore (Puffy Combs Remix 1998)
Smashing Pumpkins
Adore ([Disc 4]: Chalices, Palaces And Deep Pools)


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


>


Damn...I just drooled on my keyboard!!!
That brisket looks awesome... perfect smoke ring, and nice bark!

My stomach is now growling. 

Apologies for the derail...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Greg didn't post this in here yet, but it is on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/events/192520611150258/

This event is about coming together, having some fun and getting TONS of judge feedback leading up to finals. There will be close to a DOZEN judges at this event. Not to mention the others attending who have tons of experience and invaluable feedback to be given. Do yourselves a favor and try to make this event. Finals-bound or not, you're going to have a blast and get on track to making your car sound better. 

You can pre-register, save a couple bucks and get a plate of yummy food. Pre-Reg here: http://hybrid-audio.com/gp


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We are starting to get hints to the judges that will be at this event. 

So far we have only hints:

2014 Finals Nashville 











Amnesis 










A hint at Judge #4. (It's the dude who duct taped his exhaust).












Judge #5 Hint 












Hint...judges #4, 6, and 7 are in this video. 
2011 USACi World Invitational Finals, September 24-25, 2011.

https://youtu.be/uqNP6qGctyk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Judge #8


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good stuff Greg. Looking forward to this.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

How might you guys integrate all of the judges into the event? Will they each be hitting every car in the competition and doing a scoresheet? Different judges in different classes? Curious as to how that will shake out. I'm hoping to get them all in the Mazda for some really good feedback and things to tweak before finals.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Gonna try very hard to come...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

SouthSyde said:


> Gonna try very hard to come...


Now I have to be there also.....


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

With that many judges, I could only guess that your car will be listened to more than once. 
That would be interesting !!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

You had me at brisket.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like fun! I'm in. See you guys there!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hybrid Audio GP Sound Quality Feedback Event & Audiotec Fischer Training - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994

In true ‘GP’ fashion, following the event, on September 27-28, Hybrid will be hosting an in-house Audiotec-Fischer products (Brax, Helix, and Match) training for current representatives, dealers and Team Brax USA competitors. This training will be proctored by two individuals from Schmallenberg Germany: Julian Fischer of Audiotec Fischer and software engineer, Florian Balkenhol, who is responsible for the DSP PC-Tool software.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Man I wish I could extend my PTO time to stay down there longer for the training. Might have been able to do it if it were on monday...bummer :/


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Bump, It is right around the corner.

Hybrid Audio GP - The Home of the World's Finest Loudspeakers, and World Championship Car Audio Speaker Systems.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

50+ planning to attend already fellas. This is going to be a great event. Try to make it over there!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Updates and pics?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

When I get to work this morning, I will update the thread.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This looks like an awesome event. I'd love to be apart of it next year in some capacity


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Pre event activities at the Marsh Residence 



















Image (s) below compliments of Travis Chin 



















Image (s) below compliments of Klifton Keplinger










Image (s) below compliments of Byron Smith












































































More later .....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for posting the pictures, Greg! 

Maybe next year I can make this event... I think you guys are about 3.5 hours from me. Not terrible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, looks like I missed out... ALot of familliar faces..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Found another picture.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ErinH said:


> thanks for posting the pictures, Greg!
> 
> Maybe next year I can make this event... I think you guys are about 3.5 hours from me. Not terrible.


You do need to come out to the event next year.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SouthSyde said:


> Man, looks like I missed out... A Lot of familiar faces..


It was good to hang out. You really need to try and make it to next years event. Fly into town and we will go pick you up at the air port. 

See you in a couple weeks at finals.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)




----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

I was so looking forward to going to this event. Unfortunately my 89 year old mom took a hard fall and we all ended up spending all day Sunday at Emory hospital. Looks like you guys had a real good time. Maybe next year.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Big thanks to all the folks at Hybrid and all the judges for making this event happen. I got some great feedback to help with finals prep and loved the Brisket lunch too!


----------

